# Books on fertility / infertility / ivf / etc...



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi All

I wondered if anyone had brought any books that they felt were particularly helpful? 

I am trying to educate myself a bit more so that i can make a more informed choice about whether to move to ivf and also wanted to find out a little more on holistic approaches to improving chances of conception (though complimentary therapies, nutrition etc)

Thanks, Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

Being a book addict myself ive read a few

Hollistic wise- Ive just got The baby making bible- emma Cannon - i'm find this really good

Ive also read zita wests guide to fertilty and assisted conception

fertile thinking- Anya Sizer and cat dean- which looks at coping strategys emotionally

Ive also got thw mikki morrisette- single mothers by choice or something like that and helping the stork which is about donor insemination but heavily weighted to couples.

ive also got getting pregnant cd hypnotherapy for fertilty and conception- hasnt worked as ive not got pregnant but definetly chills me out.

Ive also just brought a text book on chinese theories about nutrition.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Morrigan    - have been on an Amazon shopping spree and got the Zita West and fertile thinking books - hopefully these will get me physically and mentally prepared! - I'm off to see the consultant to plan what's next treatment wise next Wednesday    - so definately need to get myself thinking positively.

I've got the Mikki Morrisette book and agree its fab - it really helped me decide on which path (if any to take to motherhood (adoption / insemination / etc) - would definately recommend it to others who are new to this.

I got the Natal Hypnotherapy IVF Companion CD a few months ago and have defiantely found it helps me relax (and sleep - I always fall asleep before it finishes!!   ) 

Love Krissi  xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ladies I think that if you search back in this thread you will find a smiliar thread we started years ago.

On another note, a friend gave me a copy of Hollow Heart, she actually took it on holiday and said read this, it is a true book by an Irish author M Devlin who had 3 IVF's and then her and DH separated, and she said to me 'time to give it up and move on'!! this woman lost everything coz of IVF, I read it and asked her if she had read it, as in fact the DH offered a 4th IVF and she declined!
L


----------

